
18 Things Everyone Should Start Making Time For Again - th0br0
http://thoughtcatalog.com/brianna-wiest/2013/11/18-things-everyone-should-start-making-time-for-again/
======
davidsmith8900
\- Nice read. I definitely feel people need to make more time and spend more
time with their kids.

